# The South Bend Silent Design catalog, by AWE Tuning.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has chosen South Bend as one of the premium brands to align itself with when it comes to specialty performance products for German autos. Be sure you get every ounce of power to the road every time you call for it with our South Bend clutch kits specifically tailored to your application. As an added bonus, we are offering free shipping on all Silent Design clutches. To your door, free shipping. 

See what South Bend can do for your Allroad right here, and take advantage of our free shipping offer going on now. Go fast:here 










Or contact an AWE Tuning South Bend Clutch specialist at 1.888.568.2257, 215.658.1670, or [email protected] for more information.


----------

